# GF needs broadheads for her PSE CHAOS



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

Well I'm tryin to decide on a broadhead for the gf. She is shooting about 26" @ roughly 42lbs. Her arrows are lighter carbons, can't be exact. But she probobly wont shoot farther than 25yds. What would be a great head, forgiving, and dead on on.

We will be deer hunting btw


----------



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

ttt guys


----------



## laker11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Two blade Magnus Stinger.


----------



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

laker11 said:


> Two blade Magnus Stinger.


I'm shootin the mangus 4 blade this year...how do the 2 blades fly? Was thinkin about the slick tricks too?


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Give a 75gr muzzy 3-blade a try


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

Bought 75g Muzzy's for my wife. She's shooting 40lb 27" draw. :thumbs_up


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

I really like the way the montec G-5's fly out of my carbons.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

laker11 said:


> Two blade Magnus Stinger.


no doubt about it 2 blade stingers


----------



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

hmmm, do you guys think she should be shootin a 75g or 100g...she tuned the bow for 100g field tips..prob wont shoot farther than 20 yards...gonna be fun:darkbeer:


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

You know, i battled in my bead all spring and summer about what broadheads i was going to give my wife to shoot this year. It was down to slick tricks, or buzzcuts. I decided on buzzcuts.

She has already put them to the test this year. She downed a nice doe with the buzzcuts. Simple enough...but what impressed me was the fact with a 40 pound bow, she blasted through the opposite shoulder. I have a feeling that with a 3 or 4 bladed broadhead that the arrow most likely would have stopped in that shoulder. Deer would have still been dead, but blood would have been harder to find.

I think if you give her a 3 or 4 blade broad head you might get better blood trails...but if she hits anything that isnt ideal(shoulder) she might have more trouble then if she had a 2 bladed head. I would also try the heavier of the two heads you are considering.


----------



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

Termie said:


> You know, i battled in my bead all spring and summer about what broadheads i was going to give my wife to shoot this year. It was down to slick tricks, or buzzcuts. I decided on buzzcuts.
> 
> She has already put them to the test this year. She downed a nice doe with the buzzcuts. Simple enough...but what impressed me was the fact with a 40 pound bow, she blasted through the opposite shoulder. I have a feeling that with a 3 or 4 bladed broadhead that the arrow most likely would have stopped in that shoulder. Deer would have still been dead, but blood would have been harder to find.
> 
> I think if you give her a 3 or 4 blade broad head you might get better blood trails...but if she hits anything that isnt ideal(shoulder) she might have more trouble then if she had a 2 bladed head. I would also try the heavier of the two heads you are considering.


good to know I appreciate. My buzzcuts should be here tomorrow 

but I think the gf is goin to the local shop tomorrow so we shall see what she gets


----------



## bowtechmaniac (Jun 17, 2009)

My 10 year old is shooting Diamond razor edge 41lbs With thunderhead 100 grain.He seems to be getting good penetration.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

last year my daughter was shooting 40lbs and set up with a magnus stinger and she killed 2 deer..one was a complete pass threw.


----------

